# Question about PolyBags, please help!



## coleworld1 (Nov 23, 2014)

I currently use clear plastic poly bags but want to upgrade to a thicker feel, and a non-clear look. I like these, have heard to use Uline or eBay but what are they called? Can't find them.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are "Foil" mailers. 

Design by humans used to have really cool foil mailers that were half foil and have clear and the clear side was printed with their logo and part visible so the shirt would show through the bag.


----------



## squeegequeen (Feb 11, 2009)

Silver Metallic Envelopes in Stock - ULINE


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

They look like static bags to me, used for shipping electronics. Foil, but transparent, like this: Foil Bags, Static Shielding Bags, ESD Bags in Stock - Uline


----------

